# Is Chemica good?



## dkdesign (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey,

Is Chemica(Heat transfer foil : Chemica, flocking company, creation of heat transfer film for textiles) good? they are delivering firstmark,hotmark etc.
Is there better company and which once are really good, if there is a difference?
Its in Polyuréthane(PU) and PVC, is that vinyl?
The reason im asking, is because they are the once i both from lately and there isnt to many around here, to deliver these things.

thanks


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Our local supplier has been forced to stock Chemica. We are more than disappointed with this product. It is difficult to weed, it heavy, it is difficult to cut, it feels like plastic and overall we hate the product. We have had it on a tshirt for about 6 weeks now and after about three washes, it started showing signs of lifting. We started our business life using vinyl and have a really good feel of different products and this one has to be the worse that we have come across.
I personally don't want to have a go or bag out the company that makes Chemica. This is our own personal views after using the product.
We have now had to go interstate to find Siser which we absolutely love. It is everything that Chemica is not.


----------



## dkdesign (Apr 9, 2012)

Gecko Signs NT thanks a lot! you might have safed me a lot of time. ill be doing some searching on Siser, to see what others think. if anyone else have something to say,about other good products, please let me know


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Could it be a bad batch or maybe some other problems.

I have not used Chemica (France) but it was recommended to me by someone who has tried them. I've tried some sisder though with no problem


----------



## dkdesign (Apr 9, 2012)

Isnt there a place, where you can vote/see review or something, so i know what im getting into?

edit: coastalbusiness.com is selling them both. is that a good sign of quality? maybe i should give them both a try. buy a few of each and see how they do.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

have you tried searching this forum?


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

We don't believe it is a bad batch. The local supplier does sell quite a bit of it, but then they are the only supplier in town.
We believe that Chemica is ok for sports wear, football jerseys etc. But for fine detail on quality material......no good at all.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use Siser E-z Weed exclusivley, tried a lot of hpv. Thermoflex is pretty good also. I buy from Specialty Graphics.


----------



## dkdesign (Apr 9, 2012)

GHEENEE1, thanks, ill look into that. 
Whats is(if any) the difference from these products and there material? people often talk about VINYL, but some of these is made from PVC and PU?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

dkdesign said:


> GHEENEE1, thanks, ill look into that.
> Whats is(if any) the difference from these products and there material? people often talk about VINYL, but some of these is made from PVC and PU?



PVC vinyls will crack over time or at least the ones I use will. PU vinyls lasts longer.

If one of your problem is the limited number of suppliers willing to deliver vinyls then
there may be some members here you'd want to PM.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t106169.html#post620067


ashamutt said:


> I use Thermoflex plus, Siser _easyweed_, Chemica _hotmark _and JOTO's heat press vinyl....I like them all.
> 
> I have ALL of the colors in EACH brand!!!
> (EXCEPT for Joto's. JOTO only sells by the roll and it's just too expensive for me to spend that kind of money on every color all at once)
> ...


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t193562.html#post1139830


drdoct said:


> ...There really isn't a lot of stuff on Chemica here so I wanted to post my results for anyone else looking. I've used their pink glitter galaxy before with good results, except you can't see the cut lines.


Have you tried searching the forum? You may want to throw Roger some questions
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t182638.html#post1079892


----------



## dkdesign (Apr 9, 2012)

BroJames thank a lot!


----------



## jgnewera (Jan 18, 2017)

Is there anybody who have experience of Chemica's DUOFLEX® ?
(DuoFlex® has a patented puff effect making it the ONLY vinyl that only requires ONE cut, ONE press, and results in TWO colors!)
I want to apply in 5 panel acrylic hat. Please if somebody has experience, guide me.
jgnewera


----------

